# What is your first impression of my fursona?



## Zehlua (Apr 27, 2019)

When you see this lad, what is your first impression? How does his character design come across?
www.furaffinity.net: Zehlua Fursuit/Character Ref by Zehlua







1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?

2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else?

3. What job/career does he have or aim for?

4. What clothes does he wear?

5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it?

6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone?

7. What animal does he look like?

8. What is his education or intelligence level?

9. If he had a weapon, what would it be?

10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with?

11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what?

12. What are his most common facial expressions?

13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what?

14. How would he score a date?

15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him?

16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them?

BONUS QUESTIONS

17. Should his mane be dark brown, black, cream, pink, or something else?

18. If you could change anything about his design to make him more pleasant or easier to look at, what would you change?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 27, 2019)

Bippity boppity bump, my goodly bitches


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 27, 2019)

2: Both cool and sexy.
7: His hair makes him look like the most fabulous version of Crash Bandicoot possible.
9: A rapier.
11: Clean.
13: With a confident grace.
17: I like it dark brown.
18: Personally, I like the cute little chest tuft he's got like in your profile pic.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 27, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> 2: Both cool and sexy.
> 7: His hair makes him look like the most fabulous version of Crash Bandicoot possible.
> 9: A rapier.
> 11: Clean.
> ...


Oh my stars, thank you for answering! That's really helpful!


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 27, 2019)

I hate leaving things unfinished, so I'll probably try to answer more of them later. Those are just the ones I felt were easiest for me to answer.

You're welcome!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2019)

1.  what is anyone in real life?
2. Effeminate?
3. Network technician?  help desk? Fashion designer?
4. Does he?
5. Himself?
6. Words.  Air.  Tongue.
7. Wombat
8. High school.  some post secondary.
9. None, but pepper spray and a whistle at most.
10. Bahala na si Batman.
11. Hay naku
12. Blank
13. Susmaryosep
14. Which gender?
15. Roofies?  Robos? Assuming alcohol and pleasant conversation
16. Guessing not good.  I mean we just met and all I saw was, "Pop quiz, Hot Shot..."
17.  Wal-Mart or a local salon have quite a few different colors.  I like highlights in my natural brown hair.
18. Buti ka pa

Oh sweet Jesus this is done

Wife is Pinay.  so, look up what is not understandable as it would take too long otherwise.  sometimes English isn't the right language.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 27, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 1.  what is anyone in real life?
> 2. Effeminate?
> 3. Network technician?  help desk? Fashion designer?
> 4. Does he?
> ...


Hahaha I wasn't expecting this at all! Never heard of Pinay, but I like the sound of it


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> Hahaha I wasn't expecting this at all! Never heard of Pinay, but I like the sound of it



Pinay is a woman from Phillipines.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 27, 2019)

1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both? More villainous than heroic, but heroic to the people he cares for.

2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else? Cool, cute, sexy, sly

3. What job/career does he have or aim for? I think you've mentioned he's a drag queen

4. What clothes does he wear? Nothing that looks ugly, something that attracts attention to him

5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it? What he wants is to get whatever he wants, when he wants it. people probably stopping him

6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone? Sly/Cheeky. Almost purring

7. What animal does he look like? Maned Wolf

8. What is his education or intelligence level? Probably bad at math, but high intelligence

9. If he had a weapon, what would it be? Butterfly Knife

10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with? If we were on a night out I know we'd have a good time. He probably could not be trusted to s

11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what? Very clean, not afraid to get dirty when it comes to other things though, If you know what I mean

12. What are his most common facial expressions? Cheeky grin, wink

13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what? Confidently, with a strut 

14. How would he score a date? Flirting, expecting them to come to him

15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him? A good time, lots of fun, life of the party, always an exciting night

16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them? Not very good, not trusted to watch them. Likes them as long as he doesn't have to spend too much time with them or if they start being whiny

BONUS QUESTIONS

17. Should his mane be dark brown, black, cream, pink, or something else? Black. But creme would also look nice to accent his underbelly and back

18. If you could change anything about his design to make him more pleasant or easier to look at, what would you change? I would add a creme accent under his eyes


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 27, 2019)

*Deep inhale*

1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?

Depends on the weather. He veers towards anti-hero, though.


2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else?

Faaaaaaaaaaabulous! And he won’t let anyone forget it!


3. What job/career does he have or aim for?

He’s a model, baby!


4. What clothes does he wear?

High couture. Anything else is for peasants.


5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it?

Money and luxury. But he can’t have luxury without money and thus his bank account has a steady drain.


6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone?

Something European. Which country? No one knows.


7. What animal does he look like?

I thought jackal.


8. What is his education or intelligence level?

Extremely clever and witty. The king of clapbacks!


9. If he had a weapon, what would it be?

Cheese-wire and poison when some bitches need to disappear.


10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with?

Makeup! I mean look at those perfect wings! I would kill for those.

But I wouldn’t trust him borrowing money.


11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what?

Of course he’s clean! You’re a peasant for asking!


12. What are his most common facial expressions?

Disdain.


13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what?

Graceful. The world is his catwalk.


14. How would he score a date?

They all come flocking to him. He’s gorgeous and he knows it.


15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him?

Because he’s beautiful, duh! Though he keeps it casual.


16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them?

No kids! Not for him! Thank you, next!


Is that good boss?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 27, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Deep inhale*
> 
> 1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?
> 
> ...


*CACKLING!* I loved reading this!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 27, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> *CACKLING!* I loved reading this!


Glad I was entertaining!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 27, 2019)

> 1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?



Looks more like a villain than hero to me.



> 2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else?



Creepy, in a good way.



> 3. What job/career does he have or aim for?



Treasure hunter.



> 4. What clothes does he wear?



Some type of cloak.



> 5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it?



Treasure. And puzzles are his obstacles.



> 6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone?



Very soft spoken, practically a whisper.



> 7. What animal does he look like?



Bat/lion



> 8. What is his education or intelligence level?



Very high intelligence.



> 9. If he had a weapon, what would it be?



A dagger



> 10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with?



I think he would double cross anyone to get the treasure he seeks.



> 11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what?



Clean and well groomed.



> 12. What are his most common facial expressions?



Smirky



> 13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what?



Very graceful and dexterous.



> 14. How would he score a date?



He's so demur and suave and well spoken it wouldn't take much effort.



> 15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him?



He doesn't seem like kind to commit to  long term relationships.



> 16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them?



I think he enjoys scaring kids.



> BONUS QUESTIONS
> 
> 17. Should his mane be dark brown, black, cream, pink, or something else?



Black.



> 18. If you could change anything about his design to make him more pleasant or easier to look at, what would you change?



I might suggest a more house cat like tail instead of lion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2019)

And to think, its when the answers of no clothes, staff weapon, and short relations come up I will get worried.

Gigitty.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 28, 2019)

1: He strikes me as the affably evil type, and maybe the first to help the heroes when things get really bad.
3: Hairstylist.
4: Showy, flashy garb.
6: Calm, a little sultry, likely uses the word "darling" frequently.
8: Average intelligence, but with some measure of design training.
10: I bet I could trust his judgment on what would be aesthetically pleasing. He might not be able to keep secrets, though.
12: Almost always has the bedroom eyes, pouts if upset.
16: Well-behaved kids he tolerates and maybe finds adorable. Can't stand being in poorly-behaved ones presences. Somewhat uncomfortable with babies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2019)

Needs a boop on the snoot. :V


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 28, 2019)

1. Doesn't look evil or heroic, he looks more like a trickster

2. A mix of scary and cute

3. Bartender of a small bar hidden between alleyways 

4. A tuxedo vest maybe? Idk, I'm bad with clothing :^(

5. A career as a singer but his stage fright stops him

6. Remember Tim Curry's performance in Ferngully? Something like that but more feminine

7. Bat

8. College level education but he likes to act like a goof and hide his intelligence

9. Something easy to hide, like a switchblade

10. He could be trusted with finding out information but can't be trusted with money lol.

11. Clean

12. Funny smug faces

13. Walks with style and purpose

14. He would definitely hit on his costumers while making small talk

15. He looks like a good confidant

16. He doesn't like em, they make a lot of noise

17. Dark brown looks good on him

18. I don't really know, it looks pretty cool to me


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 28, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> 1: He strikes me as the affably evil type, and maybe the first to help the heroes when things get really bad.
> 3: Hairstylist.
> 4: Showy, flashy garb.
> 6: Calm, a little sultry, likely uses the word "darling" frequently.
> ...


^^^^^^^ This is my answer as well


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 30, 2019)

Bumpity bump-bump bump


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2019)

Is hot.....


----------



## Overfix8 (May 1, 2019)

1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?

He looks like he'd be conflicted but leans towards hero (like he sometimes struggles with selfishness or just a love of mischief). 

2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else?

First glance tells me friendly, cool but quirky. Like he'd have strange behavior but people would be taken by his appearance. 

3. What job/career does he have or aim for?

He looks like he wants to fight The Man, lol

4. What clothes does he wear?

Flamboyant clothes. He looks like he enjoys fashion (he already has A+ make up so).

5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it?

Freedom, and perhaps falling in with the wrong crowd.

6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone?

Pretty much what you'd imagine when someone tells you a person 'sounds gay'. He looks like he'd say things like dah-ling. 

7. What animal does he look like?

Kangaroo mouse, or similar species I can't think the names of right now. Though head looks more fox. 
I wrote a good amount of this before reading anything on the reference page. A bat does make sense.

8. What is his education or intelligence level?

For some reason he seems more street smart than book smart. Like he's had to rely on himself. 

9. If he had a weapon, what would it be?

Magic claw weapons. 

10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with?

I'd trust him with my make up, lmao. I wouldn't trust him with money, as he seems kind of rogue-ish. 

11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what?

Very fastidious. He obviously cares about looking good. 

12. What are his most common facial expressions?

Sly, mischievous, and sad

13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what?

Graceful, proper posture. Seems like he'd want to make a good impression. 

14. How would he score a date?

By existing. Others would approach him lol

15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him?

He seems like he'd be loyal to those who win him over. His looks would be what usually draw people in, but I could see him resenting being seen as just a pretty face.

16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them?

He hates them but he isn't the worst with them. He just finds him gross and annoying.

BONUS QUESTIONS

17. Should his mane be dark brown, black, cream, pink, or something else?

Dark brown looks good. The blues are already drawing a lot of attention, the plainer hair color offsetting that works best imo.

18. If you could change anything about his design to make him more pleasant or easier to look at, what would you change?

The sweet theme seems kind of an after thought and I'd personally drop it, or emphasize it more somehow.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 1, 2019)

Can I hug this thing?


----------



## Zehlua (May 1, 2019)

Overfix8 said:


> 1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?
> 
> He looks like he'd be conflicted but leans towards hero (like he sometimes struggles with selfishness or just a love of mischief).
> 
> ...


This is a fascinating take. How could I emphasize the sweet theme? Maybe through fashion?


----------



## Zehlua (May 1, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Can I hug this thing?


Uhh YES, ya boi is always down for Pippy Hugs (tm)


----------



## Overfix8 (May 1, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> This is a fascinating take. How could I emphasize the sweet theme? Maybe through fashion?



My first thought was through fashion yes! If it helps, I could see the blues in his design relating to blueberries, like blueberry pastries. Maybe that was the intent?

I had the thought of cream/tan colored flecks on certain areas to make him look more 'sweet' (same color as his belly and back markings), but I already like how balanced his design is when it comes to markings so I'm unsure about adding more.


----------



## Zehlua (May 1, 2019)

Overfix8 said:


> My first thought was through fashion yes! If it helps, I could see the blues in his design relating to blueberries, like blueberry pastries. Maybe that was the intent?
> 
> I had the thought of cream/tan colored flecks on certain areas to make him look more 'sweet' (same color as his belly and back markings), but I already like how balanced his design is when it comes to markings so I'm unsure about adding more.



What do you think of these?


----------



## Overfix8 (May 1, 2019)

Those styles would really suit him! Oddly I did picture him in a jacket like in photo 7, but purple, while typing stuff out. 

He certainly looks like someone with a varied wardrobe! 

Also that first lady's dress is making me hungry :U


----------



## Zehlua (May 1, 2019)

Overfix8 said:


> Those styles would really suit him! Oddly I did picture him in a jacket like in photo 7, but purple, while typing stuff out.
> 
> He certainly looks like someone with a varied wardrobe!
> 
> Also that first lady's dress is making me hungry :U


What about a tuxedo? I have two ideas... cream with a blueberry boutonniere/pocket square and chocolate or plum coloured tie, and a royal blue glitter ring master getup:


















What other more masculine clothes can I put on him?


----------



## Zyren_EX (May 2, 2019)

TL;DR - Shy Femboy with a dark/emo streak


1. I'd classify him as a Neutral/Rogue character personally

2. Pretty, Sassy, Cunning, and maybe a bit scary if you get on his bad side.

3. Royal Adviser? Or Fashion model if your going for modern jobs.

4. Probably something fancy and formal looking most of the time... idk... I just get that vibe.

7. A bat mixed with something else

8. Smarter than he lets on :3

9. A fancy walking stick... oh or a pen that turns into a gun~!

10. Anything that helps him in some way, or that gets him what he wants. IDK he just gives off the spoiled vibe where he'd only care about a few close people and everything else is about him achieving his objectives.

11. Average cleanliness.

12. Sarcastic Smirk?

13. Graceful with an occasional bout of clumsiness

16. I wouldn't think he's the best with kids, but I don't think he'd hate them either. Kinda the reluctant Uncle who'll watch the kids if necessary but would rather not :3

BONUS QUESTIONS

17. I'd stick with dark brown. Don't want it to detract from the design by making it a loud color.

18. Change the purple eye shadow to blue so it matches his asthetic and maybe consider adding some black spots or a gradient where then black ends instead of it just ending abruptly. Right now it kinda makes them look disconnected from the rest of the suit, and if you want a flowing asthetic that'd be my tip. Of course if you want them to look that way that's fine. Just my observation :3


----------



## Overfix8 (May 2, 2019)

Those pics are great to start with, for masculine fashion! 

I have trouble thinking of male clothes outside of plain casual and tuxes myself. If it helps he looks like someone that would wear a cape sometimes :U Jewelry is also considered masculine in certain cultures


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 3, 2019)

Well, I better return the favor!

1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both?

If we're talking morality, I would say heroic. But otherwise, I would say neutral.

2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else?

Looks sexy and sweet.

3. What job/career does he have or aim for?

I'm going to second fashion or somekind of art related job.

4. What clothes does he wear?

Androgynous clothing, I reckon. 

5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it?

Hmm... I'm not sure. Probably whatever he fancies?

6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone?

Smooth and friendly. Flamboyant maybe?

7. What animal does he look like?

8. What is his education or intelligence level?

College/University level, and pretty smart!

9. If he had a weapon, what would it be?

A magic wand!

10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with?

Everyday stuff in life. Ironically, I wouldn't trust him on fashion, mainly because I am not very fashion conscious guy. XD

11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what?

Very clean, would try and shower twice a day if possible.

12. What are his most common facial expressions?

Smiling, joy, pouting.

13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what?

Relaxed but graceful. Probably likes to move his hands around alot.

14. How would he score a date?

Just one flutter of his eyes and boom, he will get people coming for him!

15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him?

Just to be a good friend at all times. His looks would be factor, how he would feel about that I'm not sure on.

16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them?

I imagine he would be good with kids and friendly with them. He would definitely like them.

BONUS QUESTIONS

17. Should his mane be dark brown, black, cream, pink, or something else?

Brown, I think.

18. If you could change anything about his design to make him more pleasant or easier to look at, what would you change?

Not that I can think off.


----------



## Melnew (May 3, 2019)

It looks like they have mustard on there back.


----------



## Zehlua (May 3, 2019)

Melnew said:


> It looks like they have mustard on there back.


It's icing ;}


----------



## Zehlua (May 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Arnak (May 8, 2019)

by Zehlua






1. Is he a hero, a villain, or both? (Civilian)

2. Is he cool, creepy, cute, crazed, scary, sexy, silly, snooty, sweet, grumpy, awkward, or something else? (Sexy and sweet)

3. What job/career does he have or aim for? (Fashion designer idk)

4. What clothes does he wear? (Probably something small yet flamboyant)

5. What does he want, and what keeps him from getting it? (Love, a string of abusive exs)

6. What voice do you expect to come out of his mouth? Accent? Tone? (A bit like majira but alittle more feminine in tone)

7. What animal does he look like? (A sweet little bat)

8. What is his education or intelligence level? (Above average)

9. If he had a weapon, what would it be? (Tonfa)

10. What could you trust him to help you with, if anything? What could he not be trusted with? (Fashion, my list of crushes)

11. What's his hygiene like? Is he a germophobe, scruffy, clean, or what? (Clean but not afraid to get dirty)

12. What are his most common facial expressions?( A forced smile)

13. How does he move? Is he clumsy, sneaky, graceful, slouched, or what? (Graceful but occasionally trips)

14. How would he score a date? (With a sweet and gentle approach)

15. What does he offer romantically? Why would anyone want to go out with him? (Companionship and loyalty, he's so damn cute)

16. How good is he with kids? Could he be trusted to watch them? Does he like or hate them? (Depends on the kid)

BONUS QUESTIONS

17. Should his mane be dark brown, black, cream, pink, or something else? (Same but with different colored tips)

18. If you could change anything about his design to make him more pleasant or easier to look at, what would you change? (Not a damn thing <3)


----------

